# Water Damage



## tM1 (Dec 13, 2011)

Bought a new Nikon D300s, Tamron 18-270 Piezo Drive lens.. Two weeks of having it, 6:30am setting up my tripod on the beach to cature the bright red sunrise. When suddenly a Freak' wave knocks my tripod over, my $3000's worth of gear is totally submurged in salt water.. She's still working.. For now..


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 13, 2011)

Did you stick it in Silica or rice for a while just to make sure everything is completely dried? The d300s is pretty well weather sealed, but you can never be too careful in getting the moisture out of it! I'd leave it there at least a week.
Make sure it's insured well!


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 13, 2011)

The camera yes, but likely not the lens...and if the lens doesn't have a seal at the lens mount...then the camera body's protection is compromised.  
You may get lucky...but I'd have a hard time trusting a camera that had been soaked in salt water.  I'd suggest sending it into Nikon for inspection, service and cleaning.

I had a 20D get completely soaked while in the rain forests of Costa Rica.  The LCD screen was fogged up, on the inside, for almost a week.  But the camera kept working that day and still works fine to this day...more than 5 years later.  Obviously not salt water though.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Dec 13, 2011)

A freak wave?  Maybe I'm overly anal but I don't know that I'd set up near the ocean and walk away from the tripod.  In the US homeowners insurance should cover the equipment being ruined though, not sure how it is in Australia.  Personally if it were me I'd do the insurance regardless if it's working or not, better safe than sorry.


----------



## spacefuzz (Dec 13, 2011)

Sink your tripod legs into the sand, prevents it from being toppled.  You can also get a rider on your homeowners / renters insurance for all your equipment. 

My D7000 and D90 survived several seawater dousings. Its not hardcore until your wet!


----------



## SCraig (Dec 13, 2011)

Salt water is significantly different from fresh water.  I would have been tempted to wash it off in fresh water to get rid of the salt.  Tempted, yes, but then I'm not sure I would have had the nerve to actually do it.


----------



## TheBiles (Dec 13, 2011)

Do you have a video to post to YouTube like the guy who had the same thing happen to his 5DMk2? B&H replaced it for free! 


--
Sent from my Droid Bionic.


----------



## tM1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Around the bottoms there is 'white crust' from the salt and is still working fine.
The lens is the worry, it has sand behind the lens but still takes a good photo. I think also the auto-focus is playing up.

Lucky i have a rich step father who is willing to put it under his home and contents insurance.

I hope i get the new one before my Ken Duncan expedition!!


----------



## tM1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Buttons**


----------



## tM1 (Dec 14, 2011)

shootermcgavin said:
			
		

> A freak wave?  Maybe I'm overly anal but I don't know that I'd set up near the ocean and walk away from the tripod.  In the US homeowners insurance should cover the equipment being ruined though, not sure how it is in Australia.  Personally if it were me I'd do the insurance regardless if it's working or not, better safe than sorry.



I was aware of how far the tide was out. It was pitch dark and i had turned around for a split second and yeah haha a freak wave came out of no where and the tripod fell. Ive got insurance coverd


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 14, 2011)

> Lucky i have a rich step father who is willing to put it under his home and contents insurance.


Unless you live with him, that's fraud.  :er:


----------



## shootermcgavin (Dec 14, 2011)

Eh not so much fraud, it's his Dad.  I still use my parents stuff for my insurance, my agent actually recommended it.


----------



## tM1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes.. I live with him.. :/ haha nah dont but i didnt think it was fraud


----------



## KmH (Dec 14, 2011)

A lot of the people in jail for fraud didn't think it was fraud either.


----------



## TheBiles (Dec 14, 2011)

KmH said:


> A lot of the people in jail for fraud didn't think it was fraud either.


 
He just said that he lives with him. 


--
Sent from my Droid Bionic.


----------



## paulanton (Dec 14, 2011)

That's one of the nice things about my E-3, Ive had it soaked several times with no issues, never salt water but if I did, I would have no problem about holding it under the faucet for a few min to wash it off. That's one of the reasons I went with it, I'm pretty hard on my stuff.


----------



## KmH (Dec 14, 2011)

tM1 said:


> Yes.. I live with him.. :/ _*haha nah dont*_ but i didnt think it was fraud





TheBiles said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of the people in jail for fraud didn't think it was fraud either.
> ...



 If you say so.


----------



## Crollo (Dec 14, 2011)

This wouldn't by chance be the 'freak wave' you speak of is it? By god, this character is on a roll, we gotta stop him before he damages more expensive equipment, somebody call an apb! We got a freak wave slaughtering innocent cameras! 

 I've heard of "That street lamp came out of NOWHERE!", but never have I heard the photography equivalent, "that freak wave came out of NOWHERE!"


----------



## tM1 (Dec 15, 2011)

Are you both american?


----------

